# General chat



## Found a collection (Jan 22, 2021)

Is it common to have a lot of the same one?


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 22, 2021)

When it's a bottle that is as common as that one, yes.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 23, 2021)

Found a collection said:


> Is it common to have a lot of the same one?


Not unheard of. Did you find them in one spot. Where did you get them?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Found a collection (Jan 23, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not unheard of. Did you find them in one spot. Where did you get them?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> [/QUOTE
> They're not exactly the same. Mold #'s and thickness of the glass are different so there goes my idea if whoever originally had them, bought them by the case. I got them in a collapsing barn, along with all my other bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh, that's neat.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Found a collection (Jan 23, 2021)

Is there a market for dead dirt dobbers,  I  would be RICH!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 23, 2021)

Found a collection said:


> Is there a market for dead dirt dobbers,  I  would be RICH!


That's my luck. A bottle for instance in my hands is worthless, in theirs I can't afford it. Go figure.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Feb 1, 2021)

Those bottles are Gebharts Chili Powder bottles from San Antonio, Texas. You may want to see if any of yours were made by the 3 Rivers Glass Co, they might be worth something.


----------



## Found a collection (Feb 1, 2021)

HouTxSoda said:


> Those bottles are Gebharts Chili Powder bottles from San Antonio, Texas. You may want to see if any of yours were made by the 3 Rivers Glass Co, they might be worth something.


They ALL are!


----------

